# EchoStar Communications Dismisses Auditor Arthur Andersen



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WASHINGTON -(Dow Jones)- EchoStar Communications fired Arthur Andersen LLP as its independent auditor and hired KPMG LLP as its replacement effective immediately, according to a document filed Wednesday with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

The company said the change is effective for itself and all of its consolidated subsidiaries, including EchoStar Broadband Corp. and EchoStar DBS Corp.

The move followed the company's decision to seek proposals from independent auditors to audit its financial statements for the fiscal year ending Dec. 31 , the filing said....

http://biz.yahoo.com/djus/020605/200206051743000682_1.html


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if E* is hiring them, anyone here know how shady this group of ************* (my mistake)bean counters are???


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jjrcdr inquired:

_"if E* is hiring them, anyone here know how shady this group of moneychangers are???"_

It's _'bean-counters'_, and KPMG is a fine
accounting firm, just as Dish is an
excellent DBS provider. If you have a
specific gripe about either firm, please
state it, rather than tossing out cheap
shots.

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, after spending the last six years representing them, i think i have a firm grasp on how "excellent" these critters are..and anyone who climbs into bed with them may not have lice now, but they soon will have them...

if the merger goes thru, i guess they WILL be an excellent provider of dbs programming as they will be the ONLY provider of dbs programming(for all practical purposes-tho by the end of the summer, i will have made the switch to expressvue)


btw-cheap shots are what makes our country great!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"btw-cheap shots are what makes our country great!!!"_

You are correct, Sir, of course, right
along with unfounded rumors and
wild-eyed speculation!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

at least i'm from texas....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Having been a Big 5 employee for the past 10 years and not in the industry anymore, I think your generalization of the industry is somewhat off-base or second-hand. 

Spending a great deal of time with them gives you the opportunity to see how talented a majority of them are in comparison to other companies. You can also get a great sense of how they provide value to companies and are worth the money. They attract top talent across the board. They have drive, experience and technical ability.

Where I agree with you is that they're a very sales-focused culture and that makes for problems with some relationships. They definitely did need a kick in the rear. Unfortunately, some very talented Andersen people outside of Houston are now out of work because of the mistakes of a group of bad apples.

P.S. I did not work for Andersen.....


----------

